# Elbow/arm guard recommendations



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just got a pair of Kyle Strait knee guards and can't wait to try them out. But I'm having a harder time figuring out what to get in regards to elbow/forearm guards. I mostly ride xc/light trail but one spot I go to has very technical, rocky and rooty sections. I've had some good wipe-outs there and thus the need for something that offers some protection. Do any of you wear arm guard for that type of riding? What works for you? I don't want anything too restrictive, but I also want it to stay in place. Suggestions?


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

i use a heavy duty arm/forearm guard - raceface DIY (they're women's specific), but it's very comfy and stays in place. i just stick them in my pack when i don't need them. you could try the POC VPD elbow guards (the material molds to your body) - they'll be very comfy, but they are spendy. 661 makes a XC-type arm guard as well, but their guards don't fit me very well. try them, though - they might work for you!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks MM! I'll have to check those out. I was debating about whether or not to try women's specific. Unfortunately none of my local lbs's carry any type of body armor, which surprises me. 
Had on the Kyle Straits for a 3-hour ride yesterday. Didn't need them, but glad I had them on. They are warm...but I find it doesn't bother me - it just makes my knee joints feel nice and toasty. I imagine once the weather starts cooling down I'll really appreciate them.


----------



## heatherct (Feb 26, 2007)

I second the raceface DIY elbow. I had a lighter duty elbow guard before and they always moved when I fell. The raceface guards stay in place. I also use the Kyle Straits, but I have to replace them every 6-8 months or so...


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

heatherct said:


> I second the raceface DIY elbow. I had a lighter duty elbow guard before and they always moved when I fell. The raceface guards stay in place. I also use the Kyle Straits, but I have to replace them every 6-8 months or so...


The Raceface DIY are great! Do be aware that the sizing is different because they are women's specific, so check their size chart. Most women need to go up a size from the unisex elbow guards. Whereas for the leg armor, most are the same size in the womens that they wore in the unisex model (if not smaller). Which makes sense - the average woman has smaller arms than the average man, but calves tend to be curvier, not really smaller. It's amazing how much of a difference a women's specific fit makes with those shin guards, in particular!

Obviously your best bet is to try them on, but their size chart was spot on when I had to order the Flank shin guards without trying them on this spring.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

omg i looooove my DIY shin guards that i won at dirt series! they fit so perfectly it's amazing. i still had to dremel down about 1/3" from my arm guard (i have little limbs, but not stubby!), so i do kind of wish i had gotten a medium. listen to connie!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Put in an order for the Race Face diy elbow/arm and knee/shin guards. Wished I had them on Saturday when I was riding. Luckily I at least had the Kyle Straits on. Was just congratulating myself through a particularly technical section I had gotten through unscathed and was on my way down a short but steep and rocky section, when the end of my handlebar clipped a sapling and I was ejected. I must have managed to tuck and roll a bit (probably by accident - I don't remember that being a concious thought on my part) so no wrist/collar bone injuries . BUT you should see my shin below the point where the knee pads ended. And my forearm below my elbow got pretty banged up - would have loved to have had them then! I went by the sizing charts for both and measured a few times to make sure. I'll let you know how they fit/feel soon! Thanks for all of your suggestions!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

check out the Six Six one Evo lite elbow pads. I haven't tried them but I have tried the knee pads and they are great for 90% of the xc/all mountain riding you would do. 

I will now only wear my kyle straights in the bike park or on STEEP techy trails. 

POC would be a good option too.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Just saw some really interesting looking elbow pads by Kali at Eurobike. Going to get a set and see how they work out, but the shaping looks promising.

http://kaliprotectives.com/products/?page_id=16&shopp_pid=28


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Got the Evo XC Lite elbow pads and they're pretty comfy. Went with the mediums, and wondering if I couldn't have gone with smalls - but I was going with the sizing chart they had. Oh well, it's actually okay because I'm able to get them over a long-sleeved jersey just fine, so it's actually been nice as it's getting cooler up north now at night. Really like the Kyle Straits. They are warm, but comfortable and don't impede movement at all - and they definitely work! Haven't had any issues with them slipping - even after taking a good tumble. I also went with some DIY knee/shin and elbow/arm guards. Haven't used them yet, but hoping to try them out on some trails Columbus Day weekend. Biggest thing is the sense of security wearing pads has given me. I find myself more willing to try things now, rather than getting off my bike and walking over/around. I have more confidence in knowing that if I do go down, it's not going to hurt as much (well, hopefully). Can't put a price on that!


----------

